# Obtaining Tai Chi Weapons



## liangzhicheng (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of websites that have quality Tai Chi weapons?  I'm tired of seeing the same weapons over and over again.  One thing I'm looking for is a broadsword shaped more like the nine-ring broadsword, but without the rings.  Thanks for any help :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2003)

No suggestions?


----------



## Taiji fan (Nov 11, 2003)

Gwangung UK they are UK based but may be able to help you.............


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 11, 2003)

Tiger Claw has some pretty good weapons. We order from them and From Nelson in Houston. He has the best stuff, I'll see if I can get some contact information for him. We get most of our weapons and traditional gear from him. We just got a kung fu drum that is really nice.

7sm


----------



## Crouching Tiger (Nov 11, 2003)

Try this:   here


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 11, 2003)

Here is the one I was trying to think of.

Beijing Imports 

Very good quality.

7sm


----------

